
TWA L1011 TV ad: “We've made part of first class a dining room” (1972) - helloworld
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1_qBeD6oUg&t=28
======
helloworld
Did anyone reading this ever fly on a TWA plane with a dining room in first
class?

What was the economics of this? Did they expect that passengers would order
enough food and drinks to make up for lost fares from the missing seats in
first class?

